# Coko 11/25/2003 - 02/24/2022



## jone (May 4, 2009)




----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss! What a beautiful arrangement in his or her honor, and an incredibly long life span for a GSD. Lots of great memories! It'll probably take some time to heal, but those memories will come back to brighten your life forever!


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)




----------



## karmen_maddison (Aug 21, 2021)

so sorry for ur loss




Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

jone said:


> View attachment 584974
> 
> View attachment 584977
> 
> ...


She was very much loved and as you can see in her eyes, she knew it. What a beautiful, beautiful girl! So sorry she passed on… she’s close by in spirit and will never leave you. 💕


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

What a beautiful memorial you created and a wonderful pictorial of her life. What a heartbreak to lose a fabulous companion. Treasure all those memories you two created together.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

oh my, she will leave a hole in your life. You will listen for those paw falls and they won't be there. You will listen for the warm breath that won't be there. But the memories will be. I hope they are all sweet.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

DogsRPeople2 said:


> She was very much loved and as you can see in her eyes, she knew it. What a beautiful, beautiful girl! So sorry she passed on… she’s close by in spirit and will never leave you. 💕


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

car2ner said:


> oh my, she will leave a hole in your life. You will listen for those paw falls and they won't be there. You will listen for the warm breath that won't be there. But the memories will be. I hope they are all sweet.


Thank-you. She's forever in sweet memories. 💕


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

SMcN said:


> What a beautiful memorial you created and a wonderful pictorial of her life. What a heartbreak to lose a fabulous companion. Treasure all those memories you two created together.


Thank you. It's the saddest day, but the 18 years of memories surely is worth the trade off.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

karmen_maddison said:


> so sorry for ur loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

tim_s_adams said:


> Sorry for your loss! What a beautiful arrangement in his or her honor, and an incredibly long life span for a GSD. Lots of great memories! It'll probably take some time to heal, but those memories will come back to brighten your life forever!


Thank you. Indeed, an incredibly long life. It was an end of an era, almost 1/3 of my life. She was the sweetest honey bear. Many memories.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

So sorry for your loss!


----------

